# Still Time to Rabbit Hunt



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Or do you think they are now making babies? Don't want to shoot any prego mamas!


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

Rabbits are prolific breeders and usually raise several litters of young in a season. Most states set their hunting season around the heaviest breeding season of the rabbit. If the season is open now...... go hunting.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

The season is open all year year. :lol:


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

if it is an open season then it is because they are overpopulated and there will be no harm done


----------

